# Any Leather Interior Options?



## Layzdude (Jun 14, 2015)

I need to redo the entire interior of my "68" I really would prefer to do leather seats but want the factory look. Has anyone done this? I am sure I can go to a custom shop and have them made but I would like to do this myself.

Thanks,

John


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

original Pontiac vinyl seats were grained Morrokide, designed to have a grain and look somewhat like leather. A custom leather interior would have to be put together by a very competent trim shop...big bucks.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Eric Animal did leather on his '67. Rattle his cage....his car is a knockout.


----------

